# Top Daily Stocks - Possibles, Probables and Fakers...



## barney (1 July 2018)

It is obvious that Joe requires more input on the Stock Threads to keep the site on track …. I'll kick this thread off with the idea of listing the best percentage risers on the ASX at the close of trade each day if and when possible.

Obviously just because a Stock has a daily rise doesn't mean its worth buying, but it is often a heads up for some future trading opportunity.  So basically I'll list the Stocks as presented on CommSec and if anything looks interesting an appropriate post could be initiated on the relevant Stock Thread by anyone interested.

I know @greggles has been doing a lot of posting along these lines so perhaps with a bit more interest from others, the various Stock Threads can at least get the occasional bump and hopefully keep Joe in a job!  Cheers all.


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

Friday June 29th best percentage Stock Risers ….


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

Just to clarify …..

I always check the Top Risers daily if I am trading/watching the market.

I have a couple of quick visual Filters which generally eliminate a high percentage of any TR list within a few seconds. 

This means you won't be wasting time checking Stocks which are obviously not suitable.

Filters …..

*Volume* ..... has to be at least minimal relative to the Stock Price ….. Not enough Volume, not enough Trader interest … Price move is not reliable.

*Stock Prices Trading well under 1 cent* … Unless the Volume is extreme, any Price move can have a high percentage relative increase and represent too much relative risk.

*Option Series *…. If the movement looks interesting I would check the corresponding stock Ticker, but generally don't trade Spec Stock options unless they have Fundamental analysis to back the purchase and are long dated Options. 

Finally … Personally I will rarely buy a Top Riser on the day of movement as most retrace.  It is a valuable tool for populating the Watchlist however Cheers


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

Here is a quick spreadsheet of how I personally visually Filter the Top Risers to see if anything is worth following up on … 

From Friday's list I might have a look at BEE AGE and LMG ….


----------



## barney (1 July 2018)

Finally ….. all the above rambling was only a demonstration of how I might go about picking a Stock to comment on.   

From now on I will simply post the Day's % Risers in this thread and comment on anything that looks interesting in the relevant Stock Thread.

The point of the exercise is to try and get more input on the Stock Threads as Joe suggested, so if anyone else has some input/suggestions etc etc, please jump in.


----------



## barney (2 July 2018)

Risers (CommSec)… 2nd July 2018


----------



## barney (2 July 2018)

Quick look at the above list … A lot of light Volumes etc but given the % increases I would have a quick look at the charts of 

CVS

OXX

IBN

MNB

RGL

JDR

E2E


----------



## barney (2 July 2018)

First Impressions of above …. 

*CVS* .. Chart says look closer will post in stock Thread

*OXX*   Steep 6 month decline ... too early for me

*IBN*  Had a volume/price spike last January ... watchlist

*MNB*  Chart says look further ... stock Thread

*RGL*  New Gold Stock last October.  Very Spec. Watch announcements.

*JDR*  First sign of life after long downtrend … check why.

*E2E*  Chart ordinary.


----------



## barney (3 July 2018)

Tuesday 3rd July Top Risers (CommSec) …
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Volumes on SUP particularly then DCC and AOA make them worth investigation ………

Just to clarify again .........… I use Daily Risers as a reference for possible future trades.  Once they've run it's usually a waiting game for the next opportunity …. 

Getting in BEFORE these types of rises is possible but that requires a different approach than trading the momentum of a breakout for eg.


----------



## barney (4 July 2018)

Todays CommSec Risers 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Huge rise on ASN … and well done @myrtie100 who picked it for this months Stock picking Competition (before the spike) …. Great pick!!

On first glance, others worth inspecting are S3R with both the Stock and Options rising … and VAL …


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Todays Risers … 5th July 2018


----------



## mcgrath111 (5 July 2018)

Interesting to see your initial process to start your research. 

You have big balls playing the speccy game!


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Gidday Macca ….. I don't know about the big balls …… but I know I'm a lot smarter with my choices now days. 

I could write a book on my Trading exploits and maybe I will one day when PNR hits $1 dollar

I had bigger (but much more stupid and inexperienced balls) when I borrowed $100K against my home a squillion years ago and thought I could day trade CDU right at the top of their stellar run from nothing to $8 bucks in less than a month ….. that would be an incorrect assumption on my part lol  …. I knew nothing about trading let alone day trading ….

Anyway, I basically lost the $100K plus a bit more in a matter of weeks …. did I mention it was borrowed money lol … so I had to pay the loan back as well … not a good scenario!

I can actually laugh about it now but the long term depression was tough I can assure you …. the ASF community helped get me through that period even though I didn't make it too obvious what had happened. 

This thread is basically about my appreciation of this site .... I am trying to help @Joe Blow get back a bit of traction for all his efforts on ASF ……  Joe wants more input on the Stock threads to create discussion and interest … If we like what ASF offers and we want it to remain available, we all need to add some time and input irrespective of our trading experience …. My advice is, …. any discussion is good discussion so put your two bobs worth in ..... if you don't have an opinion … then ask a question instead  Cheers all

PS Hats of to @greggles who has been prolific in his postings recently … Well done


----------



## Joe Blow (5 July 2018)

barney said:


> This thread is basically about my appreciation of this site .... I am trying to help @Joe Blow get back a bit of traction for all his efforts on ASF ……  Joe wants more input on the Stock threads to create discussion and interest … If we like what ASF offers and we want it to remain available, we all need to add some time and input irrespective of our trading experience …. My advice is, …. any discussion is good discussion so put your two bobs worth in ..... if you don't have an opinion … then ask a question instead




Thanks @barney, your efforts are sincerely appreciated mate. 

We *do* need more stock chat at ASF. Much more of it. We've lost some good people over the years because of the decline in it, and the way the General Chat forum has taken over has become a real problem for us. We need to get ASF back on track and I am urging everyone to please pitch in and post more in stock threads.

The reality is that it is not possible for ASF to continue as a "general chat" forum. If people persist in only discussing global warming or feminism and ignore the "S" in ASF, then it is only a matter of time until this place closes its doors. I hope I'm not the only person who thinks that after 14 years that would be a great shame.

It only takes a few minutes to share some thoughts, opinions or a chart in a stock thread but it really helps. Every single post in a stock thread helps, even if it's only a question. It helps much more than most people are probably aware.



barney said:


> PS Hats of to @greggles who has been prolific in his postings recently … Well done




Thanks also to @greggles. A great contributor to stock threads here at ASF.


----------



## greggles (5 July 2018)

barney said:


> PS Hats of to @greggles who has been prolific in his postings recently … Well done




Thanks barney, just trying to chip in and help keep the stock chat going. I wish more people would join in. Am loving this thread mate. Trading is all about finding the movers and you're doing people a great favour by bringing the movers to their attention. Hats off to you and keep up the good work.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

@Joe Blow  …. I hope other subscribers to ASF realise what you just said Joe ….. I hadn't realised it till the other day when I sensed an almost fatalistic tone in your voice/post …… If ASF goes to the wall, it would be a massive loss to all of us  ….. My small amount of effort is miniscule but hopefully it helps a bit … Cheers M8.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

@greggles ….. You have been ahead of the pack Greg … I didn't realize just how much input you were putting in till I started this thread …. Almost every Stock thread that comes up worthy of an opinion … you have already been there, LOL …. well done for your persistence


----------



## barney (6 July 2018)

6th July Top Risers … Few charts to check ……… 

After last night research and todays price action on RGL it is a confirmed PROBABLE ….. Will elaborate in the RGL thread etc.
	

		
			
		

		
	



BPH and EUZ would normally be bypassed given price but enough volume to have a quick squiz.

ADY ….. used to own this one a light year ago … will check

CVS …

SL1 ….. big volume …. almost $2 million turnover 

TKM … modest volume but will check given 22% rise.


----------



## barney (6 July 2018)

PS  …. I should have bypassed BPH and EUZ as first surmised lol …. 

However, given EUZ in particular have very little cash left at the moment, yet they are apparently engaging the services of UK Addison Mining for a scoping study on their prospective Lead/Zinc/Silver project …… who knows what may eventuate …. punters dream ….. takeover/share price triples overnight etc …. it does happen


----------



## TortoiseTrader (8 July 2018)

barney said:


> PS  …. I should have bypassed BPH and EUZ as first surmised lol ….
> 
> However, given EUZ in particular have very little cash left at the moment, yet they are apparently engaging the services of UK Addison Mining for a scoping study on their prospective Lead/Zinc/Silver project …… who knows what may eventuate …. punters dream ….. takeover/share price triples overnight etc …. it does happen



Hi Barney, 
Do you have any particular hold time on these stocks you trade ?


----------



## barney (8 July 2018)

Hi @TortoiseTrader  …… No rules on holding times .... Its always discretionary for me because I generally accumulate my positions over time.

Ideally, if the Chart behaviour is consistent with my fundamental research I'll be happy to hold something indefinitely ……… (*PNR* is a perfect example)

On the flip side, if something starts to not look or feel right, I'll drop some of it, or maybe all of it, like a hot potato .... An example of that was *AEB* trade January this year … 

I took a small position … sold half a day later and the rest 6 days later ……

I was fortunate enough to bank 90% profit in a few days, but the best part of the trade was making a correct exit decision. 

My timing was far from perfect but still tidy (If I'd held for 4 more days it would have basically turned into a scratch trade 

PS Show me a trader with perfect timing and I'll show you someone who tells porkies


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

Todays Risers … Comments on ASN and BLT on Threads


----------



## barney (10 July 2018)

Todays Risers  …. JHL was the standout mover … @tech/a had a watch on this one ...see thread.


----------



## Craton (11 July 2018)

Thank you Barney for this undertaking, certainly appreciate your effort and more so, for sharing that 100k + loss will all and sundry. That would have been a very sour, bitter pill to swallow and harder still to admit and accept defeat and move on.

I've probably should've asked a long time ago and I certainly don't want to derail in anyway what you are doing just wondering, and the fact that I'm no legal eagle, is it OK that you are posting the Commsec screenshots?
I ask because I've erred on the side of caution in posting anything from there (or others) in case I get a cease and desist notice. If all is above board then I'd certainly expect more of us to post up as well.
Thanks.


----------



## Country Lad (11 July 2018)

C, I doubt that it would be a great concern to Commsec, their stuff is copied to forums all over the place.  Let's face it the information itself is in the public domain and anybody not using Commsec would not recognise it as being theirs.  Your concern may be more one of attribution so unless your agreement with Commsec  specifically precludes publishing the data, simply specifiy the data is from Commsec.  They may appreciate the exposure.

Or publish it in a different format.  I have in the past simply dumped the data from my Iress into a spreadsheet and copied it here, after all it is in the public domain.  Such as the movers in the All Ords at the moment:


----------



## Craton (11 July 2018)

Noted and appreciate the comments Country Lad. Not that I have any special arrangement but certainly agree attributing the data sets as from Commsec would cover my sorry butt.

Haha, yeah the CommBank does need some positive light.


----------



## barney (11 July 2018)

Craton said:


> Thank you Barney for this undertaking, certainly appreciate your effort and more so, for sharing that 100k + loss will all and sundry. That would have been a very sour, bitter pill to swallow and harder still to admit and accept defeat and move on.
> 
> I've probably should've asked a long time ago and I certainly don't want to derail in anyway what you are doing just wondering, and the fact that I'm no legal eagle, is it OK that you are posting the Commsec screenshots?
> I ask because I've erred on the side of caution in posting anything from there (or others) in case I get a cease and desist notice. If all is above board then I'd certainly expect more of us to post up as well.
> Thanks.




Thanks for the reply @Craton 
I had never crossed my mind that I could in copyright breach to be honest  I'll start putting a disclaimer or something on future posts to "advertise" CommSec as suggested by @Country Lad … Thanks for the heads up

As for the $100K loss ….. It took some coming to terms with for sure … Telling my wife at the time was tough ….. but she forgave me (what a woman) 

After the loss and many years of struggling with learning a trading method which suited me personally, I had the pleasure of informing my wife a while back that the $100K had been re-couped …… with interest ….. I've had a fortunate last 3 trading years but never take the market for granted as it can chew you up very quickly if you get complacent ….. Cheers and good trading


----------



## barney (11 July 2018)

As suggested by the boys above … 

Quick disclaimer that the screenshots of the Top Rising Stocks etc  I post on this thread are taken from the Commsec webpage. 

For anyone interested in opening a CommSec trading account follow the link below for more information.  (that should get me off the hook for any copyright problems)
https://www.commsec.com.au/accounts/share-trading.html 

Todays Risers … couple to have a quick squiz at later …..Footy is on


----------



## barney (12 July 2018)

Yesterday's big mover TV2 came out of its trading halt and down 21% to 0.011 today

SYA was todays only big mover worth noting. Couple of other minnows to maybe have a look at.


----------



## barney (16 July 2018)

Update ….. I basically started this thread as an exercise to give one aspect of how to look for potential future trades in an attempt to generate some more discussion on the Stock threads … (Bear in mind I am trading Spec Stocks)

Nothing has changed in that sense, but as we will have all noticed, trading a Stock based on a sudden daily price spike often means

1) you have probably missed the boat for this move and should have been in earlier, or ….

2) Its a random spike/pump and dump/who knows why rise, with no substance that we can ascertain with any certainty … or

3) (What I am looking for) … Its the start, or early in the price cycle of an undervalued Stock which has both fundamental and technical reasons why it should be followed in the short/medium term

Therefore …. for the benefit of any ASF subscribers who are interested in trading Spec plays …… lets try and fine tune the objective of the thread by trying to see if we can spot Spec Stocks which might be potentially ready to move at sometime in the future …. this can be anywhere from a few days to a few months.

@greggles  has been prolific in recent times with posting both technical and fundamental reasons why some Stocks might be on the move … so I will try and fine tune (as much as time permits) which Spec Stocks I might personally be interested in based on a combination of current and potential future price action ….. (Often there will be none, and often I will be doing some real work and wont have time)

The objective is still to generate more interest in some of the individual Stock threads but to try and expose any potential value before the share price spikes ….. 

Of course, if we could all regularly pick undervalued Specs at their bottoms, we would all be retired in the Bahamas …… I'm not retired in the Bahamas, so please temper anything I say with a healthy does of your own personal research … Cheers


----------



## greggles (16 July 2018)

barney said:


> 3) (What I am looking for) … Its the start, or early in the price cycle of an undervalued Stock which has both fundamental and technical reasons why it should be followed in the short/medium term
> 
> Therefore …. for the benefit of any ASF subscribers who are interested in trading Spec plays …… lets try and fine tune the objective of the thread by trying to see if we can spot Spec Stocks which might be potentially ready to move at sometime in the future …. this can be anywhere from a few days to a few months.




Am looking forward to your thoughts and insights barney.


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

greggles said:


> Am looking forward to your thoughts and insights barney.




Cheers Greg.

Obviously Spec trading is not for everyone. I generally trade Miners and lean towards Goldies. My decisions are very discretionary but I have a few rules of thumb which I follow …..

*1)*  Check the Market Cap relative to  their Cash position. If I find something with a really low MC but with a reasonable amount of Cash, its an immediate research project

*2)* If 1) looks ok … Check the quality of the Projects the Co. has onboard.  How advanced their drilling etc is; Grades and size/potential size of resource 

*3)* News flow on Project status ---- Good communication --- Upcoming assays etc

*4)* Management …. Quality Directors can make a huge difference

*5)* Do Directors have their own cash invested --- builds confidence

*6)* Charts --- I like extended periods of sideways price action with signs of accumulation etc at the lows

Various other discretionary bits and pieces but that's basically it.  If I find Specs which fit the bulk of the above criteria, I'll generally try and accumulate over a period of time with about a quarter or third size position taken each trade depending on how it looks and what price I can get in at each time.

*VML* came up today as a *High Volume* Stock as opposed to a Riser stock.  To get in early before moves, Volume can obviously be used as a *Leading indicator*. 

After some research I have placed an order on market for the Open tomorrow …. I'll post my thoughts on the *VML* thread.


----------



## greggles (17 July 2018)

barney said:


> *1)*  Check the Market Cap relative to  their Cash position. If I find something with a really low MC but with a reasonable amount of Cash, its an immediate research project



Agree with you here. 99 times out of 100 I will avoid stocks with a capital raising on the short term horizon. The placement price will almost always be at a discount and I dislike too much dilution and the inherent risk associated with capital raisings.



barney said:


> *2)* If 1) looks ok … Check the quality of the Projects the Co. has onboard.  How advanced their drilling etc is; Grades and size/potential size of resource



Location and nearology are important factors. Who is mining nearby and what success are they having? Has there been any historical mining? What have previous assays been like? (i.e. grades, depth, width)



barney said:


> *3)* News flow on Project status ---- Good communication --- Upcoming assays etc



I like news flow but there needs to be a level of confidence with it, as it can turn against you. There's nothing worse than being on board when disappointing assay results are released. That's why I almost never get in early. I want to make sure that the company is really onto something before I get involved.



barney said:


> *4)* Management …. Quality Directors can make a huge difference



Agree. Experience and prior success counts for a lot.



barney said:


> *5)* Do Directors have their own cash invested --- builds confidence



Definitely helps with the confidence factor. I will tend to avoid companies where directors are just ring-ins with no personal financial stake in the company. Having their own money on the line tends to sharpen their decision making. 



barney said:


> *6)* Charts --- I like extended periods of sideways price action with signs of accumulation etc at the lows



Agree. Consolidation with accumulation at or near the lows gives me confidence that others are seeing what I'm seeing and that there is a "floor" price that sees buyers come in and load up. It's all about minimising risk as much as possible and maximising the upside.


----------



## tech/a (17 July 2018)

Interesting looking at different views.
VML would not be on my watchlist.

When looking at biggest movers I tend to look at those moving on volume but not a great deal on range.
Have a look at BID slipping past most.
I don't want it to be so far gone I'm going to be feeding supply!
Id also want lower timeframe charts if I was to trade it. 30 min
Ill see if I can get some for a look.(for BID).


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts Greg and Tech; good to have some input ….. 

In all honesty I would have normally waited with VML but its a good example of getting in early so it hopefully gives the analysis more credibility whether the trade becomes successful or fails … 

It is a bit of a punt at this stage but the size of my trade reflects that …. That is the benefit of accumulation rather than being all in

To confirm .... My order was filled at the Open …. and now with these types of trades you generally sit round and watch paint dry for a week or two


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Have taken another position in one of last week's Top Risers in *SL1 (Symbol Mining) 
*
Buying on the dip of the original first spike which had no follow through, so could be classified as attempting to get in early …. maybe classified by some as "madness"

Still only smallish accumulation trades so no stop loss is considered unless something changes fundamentally.  More comment on SL1 thread.


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Todays Top Risers from the Commsec website …


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Todays Volume Risers …  A couple which are also substantial Price Risers ….. research!


----------



## barney (18 July 2018)

July 18 Top Risers and Volume Risers Cheers.

*CVN* is the obvious one to follow from todays action ….. Oiler who had some good news on their current drilling campaign …. Looks like the oil field could be a big producer … watchlist!


----------



## barney (19 July 2018)

Todays Price/Volume Risers …. Oiler CVN continued its rise … The oil discovery has been well appreciated by the market …


----------



## barney (24 July 2018)

Todays Price and Volume Risers … Three Stocks fell into both categories which is always worth putting on the Watchlist ….


----------



## barney (25 July 2018)

Risers/Volume Risers …… Pretty quiet today overall.


----------



## barney (27 July 2018)

Todays Risers … Friday 27 July 2018


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 July 2018)

Oh to be a fly on the wall prior to these top % risers, Barney. Mind you I would like $10 for every trade transaction.


----------



## barney (28 July 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Oh to be a fly on the wall prior to these top % risers, Barney. Mind you I would like $10 for every trade transaction.




Yeah a bit of Insider knowledge would pay a few bills WYS

I've been keeping a list of the majority of Stocks that have moved since the thread was started and as expected the majority just meander back into a trading range ….  Occasionally you get a clue on something undervalued though.


----------



## Cam019 (1 August 2018)

Still putting up top % and top volume risers @barney?


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

Cam019 said:


> Still putting up top % and top volume risers @barney?




Yeah sorry Cam …. Took screenshots last couple of days and for some reason I couldn't  find them when I came back to post them ……  Fortunately my trading is generally better than my computer skills …. will update today's Risers shortly


----------



## barney (1 August 2018)

Todays Risers and Volume Risers …


----------



## barney (3 August 2018)

Todays (3rd August) Risers/Volume Risers


----------



## greggles (7 August 2018)

Where are ya barney? Missing your updates mate.


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

Been away for a couple of days ….. Mad lawn bowler

I took a screenshot of Monday to follow but missed yesterday …. no computer on the green


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

Monday 6th August Risers/Volume Risers


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2018)

Hi Barney
I use these type of searches myself
But I tend to discard anything which is under about 8 c
Where stocks rise 20% or so in 1 tick 
Something that develops a range along with volume I find better
To place on watchlist 

Another one to watch is high volume on stock which doesn’t move much 
On the day of heaps of volume particularly if the chart is in a consolidation 
During an up move —- even better if a smaller consolidation.

Definitely put on a watchlist as things often take a day or so to get moving.


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

tech/a said:


> Something that develops a *range along with volume*
> 
> Another one to watch is *high volume* on stock *which doesn’t move much*
> 
> On the day of heaps of volume *particularly if the chart is in a consolidation*




Quick paraphrase of your post for reference Tech ….  Volume relative to price action is the key for sure.

I think what has become evident even at this short stage is that most "Risers" on the Spec end of the market often fizzle out fairly quickly ….. 

It makes perfect sense ….

There has to be some substance behind a move for it to be sustained … and Spec stocks are generally way too early in their life cycle to hold a strong move for any longer than the day traders can extract maximum profit …  …

Not that I have any problem with day traders … they make the Spec end of the market work … without them it would not work very well

This thread is basically a log of Spec price movement and definitely not any recommendation of how to find a Stock to trade …. however …. 

On rare occasions, a Spec stock will show up which is totally undervalued/has slipped under the radar.

Research/work is required to ascertain that of course, but for me, that is the objective of keeping an eye on daily Risers …

In saying that, being undervalued may also mean that it may take some time for it to be re rated, so patience is also often required and this requires a totally different mind set to trading a momentum based strategy which you have near perfected Tech ….. 

Regardless of trading method, for it to work over time, it needs to fit the trader's personality


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2018)

Barney
I’m not picking anything 
All I’m saying is that a list without a way of using it
And there are many ways
Has little point
Don’t you think


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

tech/a said:


> Barney
> I’m not picking anything
> All I’m saying is that a list without a way of using it
> And there are many ways
> ...




All good Tech …. I wasn't sensing any "picking" at all. 

I was basically highlighting your points re Volume/Range which is a valuable insight … I then started to ramble on a bit … as I do  ….  Its sometimes difficult on a Forum to convey the real intent of a post

PS Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## barney (8 August 2018)

Todays Risers/Volume … 8 August 2018


----------



## tech/a (9 August 2018)

GMV
CVN
LAA
ECX 

Would be on my watchlist 
Will check later 
Gives me something to do at airports and train stations


----------



## trading_rookie (9 August 2018)

*Eclipx *(ECX) –40.79% Revised FY18 Guidance. Advised net profits between +13% to +17% on FY17, decidedly lower than the +27% to +30% previously announced. Ten-year lows in bank-initiated insolvencies and a thriving construction sector have resulted in reduced activity in their industrial and commercial online auction business ‘GraysOnline’.
Curious to know what it is about this stock that has to caught your attention


----------



## barney (9 August 2018)

trading_rookie said:


> *Eclipx *(ECX) –40.79% Revised FY18 Guidance. Advised net profits between +13% to +17% on FY17, decidedly lower than the +27% to +30% previously announced. Ten-year lows in bank-initiated insolvencies and a thriving construction sector have resulted in reduced activity in their industrial and commercial online auction business ‘GraysOnline’.
> Curious to know what it is about this stock that has to caught your attention




Howdy @trading_rookie 

Purely a mathematical observation.  It showed up with a 10% daily up move with substantial volume.  

After checking the Chart, the previous day's gap down on ultra high Volume is way more telling …. 

As you have pointed out above, the Market was not impressed with the Profit downgrade even though they are still showing a reasonable profit at face value.

The SP will likely meander around for a while after such a drop, although someone was happy to absorb a lot of Supply, so it could be a "blood on the streets" trade for the deep pockets traders perhaps ….. too early to tell. 

Historically the initial spike low should be tested so anyone interested in catching knives should be able to buy at the recent lows at worst.  Cheers.


----------



## barney (10 August 2018)

Risers 9 Aug 2018


----------



## trading_rookie (10 August 2018)

Thanks Barney, great work by the way

Would love to see you add some fintech/tech startups to your watchlists...LVT is one that springs to mind. Artificial Intelligence - the next big thing- and Microsoft interest, could hopefully see this small-cap follow in the footsteps of APT


----------



## barney (11 August 2018)

trading_rookie said:


> Thanks Barney, great work by the way
> 
> Would love to see you add some fintech/tech startups to your watchlists...LVT is one that springs to mind. Artificial Intelligence - the next big thing- and Microsoft interest, could hopefully see this small-cap follow in the footsteps of APT




Cheers @trading_rookie  ….. Fintech's are not something I'm overly familiar with  (I'm a very basic "how much gold in the ground guy" ) ……….

Had a quick look at the LVT chart ….. Had an incredible rise since last October … 20 cents to as high as 76 cents a couple of days ago …… That means there is definitely some substance to the Company. 

The substantial gap down on the 9th Aug after a nice run up was accompanied by big Volume … so Technically in the short term, how it behaves over the next few days/couple of weeks will be telling …

This Chart is a good one for @tech/a to give some ongoing analysis/commentary on (if he can stop perving on those Roman Goddesses for a couple of minutes)


----------



## barney (12 August 2018)

Risers for last Friday 10 August


----------



## barney (14 August 2018)

Risers for yesterday Monday 13th August … Not a lot of action.


----------



## barney (16 August 2018)

Yesterdays Risers ….


----------



## barney (17 August 2018)

Yesterdays Risers (Thursday 16th August)


----------



## barney (20 August 2018)

20th August Risers ….


----------



## barney (21 August 2018)

August 21 Risers ….  4DS continues onward.


----------



## barney (23 August 2018)

Yesterday's Risers …. *22nd August* 2018


----------



## barney (24 August 2018)

Yesterday's Risers *Thursday 23rd August 2018


*


----------



## barney (27 August 2018)

Not a lot of action last Friday … Volume Risers attached for Friday 24th August.  

YPB now in Trading Halt …..

IPB looking a little over extended


----------



## barney (28 August 2018)

Yesterday's (Monday 27th August) Risers


----------



## barney (29 August 2018)

Risers for yesterday Tuesday 28th August 2018 …. Should be called Fallers perhaps


----------



## barney (31 August 2018)

Thursday 30th August Risers


----------



## barney (4 September 2018)

Monday 3rd September


----------



## barney (6 September 2018)

Yesterdays movers .. Wednesday 5th Sept 2018


----------



## barney (7 September 2018)

Missed getting a screenshot of yesterdays CommSec Stocks ….. 

Just for interest here is a list of the ASX Top 100 with their Daily and Yearly performance. Some impressive performances at a glance.


----------



## barney (10 September 2018)

Been away so no research done on Stocks listed …… All had price rises last Friday and may be worth having a look at … No Volume data sorry.


----------



## barney (12 September 2018)

Tuesday 11th Sep Risers.


----------



## barney (14 September 2018)

Risers Thursday 13th September


----------



## barney (18 September 2018)

Monday's Risers  17th September 2018 …..


----------



## barney (18 September 2018)

Tuesday 18th September Risers ….


----------



## barney (21 September 2018)

Thursday 20th September Risers


----------



## barney (25 September 2018)

Tuesday 25th September.


----------



## barney (28 September 2018)

Only real mover today was BIT …. @greggles has given an update on the BIT thread


----------



## barney (1 October 2018)

Apologies … time poor at the moment …… Quick glance at todays prices …

BIT (Biotron) is going ballistic up another 50% (HIV tests) ..

VRX (Ventnor Resources) is also getting some serious attention up almost another 30% with a chart which has been moving well for some time (Silica Sands Project) …… 

Quick check of recent movers …… 

XPD big drop … kind of expected

AVH had a typical retracement and was on the move again today up 14%

LPD (Lithium) heavy drop off the recent spike

Oilers SEA and BPT charts still generally behaving well

Cheers


----------



## barney (2 October 2018)

Biotron (BIT) seems the only game in town again today … Massive moves with an intraday high of 11 cents …

Up over 700% in the last month ….. The last 7 bagger I got was when Adelphi Energy were taken over … Those were the days ….. 

Hopefully someone has made a few dollars out of it …. They will need some capital soon so I'd be treading very cautiously at this point.


----------



## barney (6 October 2018)

barney said:


> …. *They will need some capital soon so I'd be treading very cautiously at this point*.




As is often the case … the Day Traders have left the building and a lot of punters may have been left holding the parcel with *BIT … *Currently back at 8 cents which is half its recent high.




Friday 5th October Rising stocks below …..


----------



## barney (19 October 2018)

First update for a while …. the pros and cons of checking Daily Rising Stocks is basically self evident and how each person uses the information depends on their trading style but I think the bottom line we can all see is … 

*"Chase sharp risers at your peril".* 

I prefer to accumulate my positions on retracements so the Daily Risers are more of a heads up to something that may have future potential ….. Momentum Traders are obviously more inclined to trade breakouts so may have a totally different approach. 

Screenshot of yesterdays (Thursday 18th October) prices is a really good example of just how many "Fakers' there are in Stocks which have huge daily spikes.  The vast majority of spikes fizzle out quickly and many like yesterday reverse sharply.


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

I suggested in the last post that *MEM* would likely have another crack higher ….. I has done that over the last couple of days reaching an intra day high of 0.07 today …..  but closing lower than the Open at 0.053 on huge Volume ….

That is never a great sign so although the science looks inviting .... definitely caution in the Trading at this point I would think


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

The other two "Fakeouts" from my previous post were AEB and ESE ..

AEB bounced back today up 14% on ok Volume and made the Chart look a bit more presentable …. I made a few bob out of AEB a while back but their Fundamentals are not quite the same as they were from a quick glance …. Worth inspection if you are interested though

ESE …. 6 days ago ESE received an Aware letter from the ASX and gave a pretty good cover up/"explanation" of the current circumstances …. 

SP up 19% after signing a Commercial agreement with a UK Manufacturer who I assume is the same UK mob they sold their Super Lemon Haze strain to …. 

All good … We all love a bit of subterfuge at the Spec end of the market


----------



## barney (25 October 2018)

Spec Risers in the current climate are either fleeting or untrustworthy, and Bearish momentum is not conducive to finding value ……… The Spec end needs Bullishness to flourish so we will see what happens over the next couple of weeks ….. I expect a bounce tomorrow or early next week after all the recent market negativity, but I think the writing is on the wall for a "healthy" correction ……. Not really happy because I have been belted unceremoniously over the last couple of months ….. life goes on


----------



## barney (12 February 2021)

Kind of let the Risers idea slip due to time constraints back in late 2018 and then forgot to start again.

 Now that I'm Techno savvy   and know how to do "web capture"  might be a good time to throw up some random screenshots.

No commentary required really; Just  a list of possible Small Caps worth checking out. If both most Active and Advancing, there may be a fair chance that they are worth having a look at. 


*Most Actives:-*


*Advancers:-*


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

*Monday 15th Feb 2021  1.51pm



Most Active Small Caps




Price Advancers Small Caps


*


----------



## barney (15 February 2021)

*Price Advancers Small Caps 4pm Monday 15th Feb*


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

*Tuesday 16th February 1.20 PM

Most Active




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

*Wednesday 12 pm 17th February 2021


Most Active




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (18 February 2021)

*Thursday 18th February 2021  11pm  Small Caps

Most Active




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (19 February 2021)

*Friday 19th February 2021. 12.50 pm

Most Active




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (22 February 2021)

*Monday 22nd February 2021 Close.

Most Actives




Advancers



*


----------



## barney (23 February 2021)

*After the Close Tuesday 23rd February 2021

Most Active




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (24 February 2021)

*Wednesday 24th February 2.15pm

Most Actives




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (25 February 2021)

*Thursday 25th February 3.55pm

Most Actives




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (26 February 2021)

*Friday 26th February

Most Active




Advancers


*


----------



## barney (1 March 2021)

*Monday 1st March 2021  Close

Most Active




Advancers


*


----------



## jbocker (1 March 2021)

Thanks for this thread @barney  but the thread says 
Possibles, Probables and Fakers​..but I am having trouble telling which shares are in what category. Could you highlight the Probables please, I already have the acute ability to pick the fakers. I do that by putting money on them. Works every time!


----------



## barney (1 March 2021)

jbocker said:


> Thanks for this thread @barney  but the thread says
> Possibles, Probables and Fakers​..but I am having trouble telling which shares are in what category. Could you highlight the Probables please, I already have the acute ability to pick the fakers. I do that by putting money on them. Works every time!




Lol, we all have no trouble picking the failures Bock!

You are quite right about the name of the Thread. When I first started it over two and a half years back, I gave a lot of my thoughts/concepts on why I might give certain stocks some follow up research, and why others were not worth looking at.

Leave it with me and I'll see if I can find a way to make the Thread a little more useful without any long commentary. You have given me an idea already.😌

If you have a quick look back to the first 3 pages of the Thread, my commentary gives a run down on what I initially look for in the daily lists/thought process etc.  That would definitely help when looking at the current lists.




Interestingly enough, my first entry into* VML* was announced on this thread back in 2018 as it showed up with "Volume" of interest.

I researched *VML* off the back of that day and have accumulated them for the last 3 years. It's taken a couple of years, but that research has started to turn into a really good trade, fortunately.

Cheers M8


----------



## barney (3 March 2021)

OK. Not going to use Commsec Advancers anymore. The data seems a little unreliable or slow.

Today's "Top Stocks" from my new source as at 3.30 pm Wednesday 3rd February.

 * Stock ...................................................................................$ Traded .....................Volume .......Market Cap.......................... % Change*


----------



## barney (4 March 2021)




----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

@jbocker  Wrote this last night but didnt post. May as well.  Yesterday List.

Just in response to your suggestion a couple of posts ago.

As an example of how I would look at the list of "Top Stock/Risers"

1st step is to cull the List

*Low Volume or low $Dollar value traded stocks *who have wide ranging moves are generally *not reliable and discarded

As an example, *Today's List "First Pass" look* I would cull the list *as follows:

*POS = Possibles *(further research required) ie check chart etc

*Faker = Too low Volume *compared to share price. ie very low priced *stocks at around  1 cent are less reliable



*


If an inspected chart pattern or Fundamental research has merit, a Stock may* progress to "Probable" status*

Will try and make it a bit clearer when I have more time, but that is basically the start of the process**Cheers


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

Getting to *Probable status *is kind of a personal opinion based on what kind of Stocks people like to follow.

I like Low Market Cap Specs with potential so its often easy to Cull the List quickly.


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

*Todays Top Risers as at 3.30pm  Friday 5th March 2021*


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

Follow up on last post:

Initial Culling process:

Remove Fakers and Mark Possibles.  Next steps

1)  Check Chart

2) If Chart interesting, check Cash on hand relative to Market Cap

(If Spec's have bugga all Cash, that is a short term problem *= Faker *till proven otherwise)


If 1) and 2) successful  = *Probable*


3) Check Company Fundamentals and Management profiles (Management in Spec's is important to me )

If 1) 2) and 3) fit your Stocks of Interest ....

Place an appropriate Trade



p.s.   The time and research I spend between the Probable and Trade scenarios can be extensive and any eventual Trade ($ wise) is generally relative to how much potential I believe I see in the given Company.

As an example, the initial position I built on VML (2018)  was first based on the fact that they had a *sheet load* of cash relative to their Market Cap.

It can be that simplistic to start with.

VML management fortunately kept providing me reasons to accumulate, so I did. So far a good decision.

Anyway, I hope that helps a little @jbocker  Cheers M8.


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

Sorry forgot to post the initial "Cull" List for Today. See below


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

So initially we are left with the following Stocks to do a quick Chart check on

*JAT *(Jat I used to follow and have traded.  Don't like Management = *Faker)

ZEU *(Great Chart, already flown quite a bit = *Check further) 

VAN* (Involved with 2 Companies I am familiar with in LSR and DAU. Chart looks near bottom = *Check further)

MNS *(Chart interesting. $250+ million market cap. Not my thing but should be investigated if interested = *Probable)

RXL * (Chart looks ripe for a return to positivity after a solid down turn.  Definitely = further investigation/potential *Probable) 

BRK  *(I dont follow Oilers any more, but if you do, THIS must be followed up = *Probable)

HSC *(SAAS Stock. Helping Elderly + people with Disabilities. Not my thing, but is a definite follow up if your thing = *Probable)

RLE*  (Another Oiler so not my thing.  Chart has some potential so worth a look if inclined = *Further investigation)*


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

Hopefully the above gives an idea for other punters as a simple method of "checking" potential within their "world of Stocks"


I'll keep simply posting the Top Stocks/Risers, but the real work starts with each Punter. 

We are all different so no size fits all. The "Daily Risers" is often a good place to start however. (In my opinion)

Cheers  ⬅️  (That's me, lol)      ⬅️ (That's me when I was a lot younger)


----------



## jbocker (5 March 2021)

Wow this getting interesting. Thanks so much for these insights @barney. I agree with your Faker culls. What is exciting is the thinking of refinements to screw down more fakers from the Possible list. A few things spring to mind, as potential Faker finders with the essence of speeding up the culls. Conversely wanting to discover the Probables as this is where time is better spent.
Without elaborating those elements that may help discovery I think for example of companies that have an 'announcement' may help the 'probable' cause and those that dont as potential fakers. Then there are possibly other things that I have been made aware of (thanks to @tech/a generous thread ) momentum etc.
Edit: I wrote this without seeing your last 3 replies. I repeat my Thanks again!


----------



## Craton (5 March 2021)

I add my thanks too barney and agree, no size fits all which reads, DYOR.

Great thread though mate, do keep it up.


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

Thanks Guys. Your positive responses are much appreciated


The Thread was always supposed to be an  "ideas" based Thread and taken in that fashion. 

My opinion on Daily Rising  Stocks is subjective and basically unimportant to other Punters!! 

I do believe however, that there is some substance in following "movers" 

Most "Moving" Stocks end in tears ... unfortunately.

But there are diamonds in the rough!!

And who doesn't like the look of Diamonds   lol.

Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (5 March 2021)

Barney 
I often find great prospects from snaps through IB 
but a quick look at the charts culls 90% of them.

I think there are ways of developing a watchlist from them.
technically you could certainly have some conditions.


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

tech/a said:


> but a quick look at the charts culls 90% of them.




100% Tech .......  I am also very "Chart based" with my initial interest in any Stock. (first port of call so to speak)

Probably also fair to say that what "attracts" any given punter to a Chart is often a different set of parameters to other punters!

The great thing about the Market and Technical analysis is how diverse opinions can be on how to trade "the same" Chart.  

Yet, depending on Time (time frame), a large % of traders can still achieve a positive result

Stocks (Markets) are essentially Bullish in the long term which is where I think the average punter is able to derive an edge. Not as easily found in Forex for example. 
Cheers.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 March 2021)

barney said:


> *HSC *(SAAS Stock. Helping Elderly + people with Disabilities. Not my thing, but is a definite follow up if your thing = *Probable)*



Just a quick one on this.

From a more macro perspective, I believe we have a large change coming in the aged care sector, which will see a large amount of funds directed that way in the next few years, guided by the Royal Commission findings.

I have found it can pay to have an understanding of this style of macro prediction in stock selection.
It's a nice thing to be holding a stock which then becomes the flavour of the month purely due to macro economics and a timely good news announcement...
Often a large amount of patience is required, and often you are not rewarded for your patience.


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Just a quick one on this.
> 
> From a more macro perspective, I believe we have a large change coming in the aged care sector, which will see a large amount of funds directed that way in the next few years, guided by the Royal Commission findings.




Yeah Cheers Rock.    HSC certainly looked worthy of a follow up even to my uneducated eye.  I think if it jumps above the recent short term high  at 020 it might generate some legs??


----------



## frugal.rock (5 March 2021)

barney said:


> Yeah Cheers Rock.    HSC certainly looked worthy of a follow up even to my uneducated eye.  I think if it jumps above the recent short term high  at 020 it might generate some legs??



I should say Barney, I don't have an opinion on the individual stock mentioned either way. 
(Haven't looked at it.)
It was just a potential "sector correlated" example, a back of the mind consideration.

Another one to remember is the pot stocks and the start of over the counter cannabidiol (CBD) products being legally available to be sold in Australian  pharmacies from 1st July, 2021 for the first time ever. 
Thus my (big) long term holding of CGB - Cann Global Ltd.


----------



## barney (5 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I should say Barney, I don't have an opinion on the individual stock mentioned either way.
> (Haven't looked at it.)
> It was just a potential "sector correlated" example, a back of the mind consideration.
> 
> ...




Interestingly I still hold CGB as well. Price action has been flat since I bought but nothing sinister just yet. I thought it was going to pop a week or two back but fizzled out.



Had a quick squiz at HSC out of curiousness.   

Looks like around $33 million Market Cap with about $4+ million in cash after recent CR and "breaking even with cash in/out flows.

Those numbers for a Spec are pretty good at face value ........ On the watch list


----------



## jbocker (6 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> From a more macro perspective, I believe we have a large change coming in the aged care sector, which will see a large amount of funds directed that way in the next few years, guided by the Royal Commission findings.



The baby boomers have moved rapidly into the age of aged care. The boomers through just sheer numbers have changed market sectors throughout their lifetime. I think you are right about large changes in aged care are soon with us, but have the boomers still got the bucks to pay or is it going to be largely welfare funded. It might be hard to screw enough dollars out of aging retirees to fund any dividends. 
The outcomes of the commission may shape up the quality of care and flush the pension farmers, which will be a great outcome.


----------



## jbocker (6 March 2021)

barney said:


> Interestingly I still hold CGB as well. Price action has been flat since I bought but nothing sinister just yet. I thought it was going to pop a week or two back but fizzled out.



CGB  not sure if it appeared on your list but would have culled it early as a faker. Sub 1c, ok lots of volume but there has to be when there are 5+ Billion shares on issue. There was also a year long blank on the charts (not bothered to find out why). Is there any validity on number of shares traded against total number of shares on issue, by %? I am thinking not much value initially but maybe later in depth research.


----------



## barney (6 March 2021)

jbocker said:


> CGB  not sure if it appeared on your list but would have culled it early as a faker. Sub 1c, ok lots of volume but there has to be when there are 5+ Billion shares on issue. There was also a year long blank on the charts (not bothered to find out why). Is there any validity on number of shares traded against total number of shares on issue, by %? I am thinking not much value initially but maybe later in depth research.



Burning the midnight oil there Bock, or up at the crack of dawn

You could certainly put a case for % Shares on issue vs % Shares traded.  I assume Pete and Skate may have that kind of filter in some of their systems??

I normally don't like massive SOI and probably jumped the gun a bit with CGB.  The 2nd push higher on Volume caught my eye and I am thinking Pot Stocks will likely have another day i the sun.  Unfortunately fizzled since.  Position size held is relative though so still hopeful it might turn.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 March 2021)

jbocker said:


> The baby boomers have moved rapidly into the age of aged care. The boomers through just sheer numbers have changed market sectors throughout their lifetime. I think you are right about large changes in aged care are soon with us, but have the boomers still got the bucks to pay or is it going to be largely welfare funded. It might be hard to screw enough dollars out of aging retirees to fund any dividends.
> The outcomes of the commission may shape up the quality of care and flush the pension farmers, which will be a great outcome.



I believe initially around $450 million spend has been tagged over 5 years.

You might like to watch this....that's over 1 hour of your life gone though...I made it to about 12 minutes or so.



Sorry Barney. Don't mean to sidetrack the thread.
Carry on.


----------



## tech/a (6 March 2021)

Barney what you’ve highlighted here is a very common pattern in a 
sideways pattern after a quick rise and retreat.
what we are seeing is supply. This is where supply finds value enough to sell 
when and if that supply stops price will rise and test the high
a bit to go in this chart.


----------



## barney (6 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Sorry Barney. Don't mean to sidetrack the thread.
> Carry on.




Absolutely no side tracking at all FR ....... Any input is good input. Appreciate your thoughts  


tech/a said:


> Barney what you’ve highlighted here is a very common pattern in a
> sideways pattern after a quick rise and retreat.
> what we are seeing is supply. This is where supply finds value enough to sell
> when and if that supply stops price will rise and test the high
> a bit to go in this chart.




Cheers Tech. I was a bit "impatient" on this one in hindsight, as you highlight.  

My Entries have/are rarely perfect over the last few years unfortunately. (ie 100% Discretionary)

My saving grace in that time has been respecting the fact that;

* "I know"* my Entries are generally "average" lol, and therefore;

I either build positions over time (if I like the Stock)

Or use an initial smaller position size. (Lower Risk)

As Dirty Harry said   *"A man needs to know his limitations"*

Anyone Trading needs to respect* Dirty Harry*


----------



## barney (8 March 2021)

Hopefully there is enough info above for punters to extract something from the lists.

I'll just post the bare lists of "Top Risers' and "High Volume" Stocks from now on.

Happy to answer any questions if I can, but a quick search through each list will often give a heads up to something worth looking at.

Cheers.

ps. and NB.  * The Volume data is only ASX data* as far as I can see.  Probably still relative for the Stocks presented, but for combined Volume Data, please include *CHI-X Volume* as well


CHI-X Market Data Input relevant Stock symbol



*HIGH VOLUME STOCKS Monday 8th March 2021




TOP RISING STOCKS


*


----------



## barney (9 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks *





*Top Percentage Movers


*


----------



## barney (10 March 2021)

*Wednesday Close 10th March 2021


High Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (11 March 2021)

*Thursday 11th March Top Volume Stocks




Top % Risers


*


----------



## barney (12 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks Friday 12th March 2021




Top % Risers


*


----------



## barney (15 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks as at 1.25pm 




Top Risers 1.25pm


*


----------



## barney (16 March 2021)

Nice when you own the one on the top of the list, lol. KP2 behaving nicely this morning  

*Top Risers Tuesday 16th March


*


----------



## barney (17 March 2021)

*Top Volume Stocks for today




Top Risers



*


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

*Top Volume Stocks today



Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (19 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




Top Risers




*


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

*Top Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (24 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (25 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (26 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (29 March 2021)

*Monday 29th March 2021 HIGH VOLUME stocks




Monday 29th TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (30 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (after the Close)




Top Risers



*


----------



## barney (31 March 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP Risers


*


----------



## barney (1 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (6 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (Close)




Top Stocks


*


----------



## barney (7 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (9 April 2021)

Missed yesterday's Risers etc, apologies

*Today's High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (12 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks  Monday 12th April 2021




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (13 April 2021)

13th April 2.33pm

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (14 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 3.55pm




Top RISERS


*


----------



## barney (15 April 2021)

Currently away from the "ranch" and working on the move with a mouse-less laptop  

Better late than never:

*HIGH VOLUME STOCKS*





*TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (16 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks end of day




Top RISERS






*


----------



## barney (19 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 April 2021)

barney said:


> *High Volume Stocks
> 
> View attachment 122997
> 
> ...



Good on you, @barney


----------



## barney (19 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Good on you, @barney




Thanks for the appreciation @Dona Ferentes , although not really deserved 

I'm just back from a quick trip to the "big smoke", so will hopefully get the usual updates on site a bit earlier than the last few days.

Cheers🙃🤪

ps Cheers @Telamelo   As I said to DF though, really not deserved or required. Just trying to add a little


----------



## barney (20 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (22 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks



TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (23 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (26 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (27 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS



*


----------



## barney (28 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 3.25pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (29 April 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (3 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## Gunnerguy (3 May 2021)

barney said:


> *High Volume Stocks
> 
> View attachment 123695
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to have an additional column showing percentage of available shares/market cap traded.
I would think that if 10% of market cap was in a day it would produce significant interest compared to 1% of market cap traded. An then compare to the price change also.
Just an idea.
Gunnerguy


----------



## barney (4 May 2021)

Gunnerguy said:


> It would be interesting to have an additional column showing percentage of available shares/market cap traded.
> I would think that if 10% of market cap was in a day it would produce significant interest compared to 1% of market cap traded. An then compare to the price change also.
> Just an idea.
> Gunnerguy



Hi @Gunnerguy   Thanks for the input.  

Out today, but I'll get back to your suggestion later Cheers


----------



## barney (4 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (5 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## Gunnerguy (5 May 2021)

barney said:


> *High Volume Stocks
> 
> View attachment 123803
> 
> ...





I am watching this thread everyday and wish “there are always 20 or so shares rising by more than my yearly gain in just one day !!!!!. I need to identify one of these and buy them”.

FYI with my suggestion the other day I see for example GBR shares traded today totalled 40% of Market Cap. That’s huge. Probably bought by an investment house/bank etc, however the shares are traded on the open market , how can ‘little joe’ get a part of this ??
Gunnerguy.


----------



## barney (6 May 2021)

Gunnerguy said:


> FYI with my suggestion the other day I see for example GBR shares traded today totalled 40% of Market Cap. That’s huge.




Certainly been a couple of big days for GBR as you say Gunner.  I imagine the Trader's have probably had their fun for the time being

Re your suggestion of % of Market Cap traded.  Definitely a good idea

Unfortunately the web-capture data I use does not insert into Excel as a "number", so I would have to insert all the "numbers" manually to create the % result.  All depends how much time I have up my sleeve. Leave it with me.


----------



## barney (6 May 2021)

PS  I mentioned it earlier in the Thread, but just to reinforce


The data I am posting is ASX Trades only and does not include Chi-X trades

(ie. Its just a reference point for further possible research if something catches the eye )

Therefore the actual Volumes could be substantially larger on a heavily traded stock

eg.  *GBR  Volume* on Top Risers (ASX only ) was 121,151,351

Actual combined ASX + Chi-X Volume for GBR was 253,827,229  (basically double)

The percentage of Chi-X Volume  varies for each Stock

The percentage price change and market cap data is accurate as far as I know

But total Volume should be confirmed on CommSec or similar.

Cheers.


----------



## barney (6 May 2021)

*HIGH Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 12.26pm





TOP RISERS



*


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

*LOT  __' Up 48.1% " *Lotus Resources 7 day Return... 118.8 % 1 year Return...

*IMU*  __ "Up *36.8*% " Imugene 7 day Return... 828.6 % 1 year Return...


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> *LOT  __' Up 48.1% " *Lotus Resources 7 day Return... 118.8 % 1 year Return...
> 
> *IMU*  __ "Up *36.8*% " Imugene 7 day Return... 828.6 % 1 year Return...




Indeed @Stockybailz  

LOT has been a little sneaky and just missing a couple of the daily risers by a % or 2 but still firing higher

I see IMU made it into last Wednesday's TOP RISER list and has had a stellar run last 12 months as you say.


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (11 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks *

(Interesting that when the Market is a bit iffy, the HV Stocks tend to have negative SP's)  



(And the TOP RISERS tend to be less "Spectacular" overall)

Just saying


*TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 2.14pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

PEK... resources ltd, up strongly today!


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> PEK... resources ltd, up strongly today!




Great to see anything Rare Earths related increasing rather than decreasing at the moment


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

barney said:


> Great to see anything Rare Earths related increasing rather than decreasing at the moment



Not to go into details, I think it has a strong future!


----------



## barney (17 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks mid-afternoon




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks - Close




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (19 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks - after Close.




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (20 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (21 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (24 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (25 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 1.30pm*





*TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (26 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks - Close




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (27 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (Close)




TOP RISERS




*


----------



## barney (28 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (12.55pm)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (31 May 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 10.37am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

Better late than never

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (4 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS  



*


----------



## barney (8 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 10.50am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (10 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 3.48pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (11 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 3.13pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (15 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (After close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (16 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (after the Close)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Top Risers


*


----------



## barney (17 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (21 June 2021)

Tough Market at present! 

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (22 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS




*


----------



## barney (23 June 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS



*


----------



## barney (24 June 2021)

*HV Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (25 June 2021)

*HV Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (28 June 2021)

*HV Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (30 June 2021)

*HV Stocks 10.50am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (1 July 2021)

*HV Stocks 11.16am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (2 July 2021)

*HV Stocks 3.42pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (5 July 2021)

*HV Stocks  4.14pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (6 July 2021)

*HV Stocks after the close




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (7 July 2021)

*HV Stocks after the Close




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (8 July 2021)

*HV Stocks after the Close




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (9 July 2021)

*HV Stocks - 11.38am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (12 July 2021)

*HV Stocks after the Close




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (13 July 2021)

*HV Stocks - 3.53pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (14 July 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (15 July 2021)

*HV Stocks after the Close




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (16 July 2021)

*HV Stocks 2.51pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (19 July 2021)

*HV Stocks - 2.46pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (21 July 2021)

*HV Stocks 10.30am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (22 July 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)*




*TOP RISERS*


----------



## barney (26 July 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)





TOP RISERS


*


----------



## divs4ever (26 July 2021)

interesting to see AWC got a lift ( possibly on the news of a strike by Canadian workers at the RIO smelter )

 i thought that news might have been over-looked  , although CSR lifted 2% today as well  , maybe some are being very vigilant


----------



## barney (26 July 2021)

divs4ever said:


> interesting to see AWC got a lift ( possibly on the news of a strike by Canadian workers at the RIO smelter )
> 
> i thought that news might have been over-looked  , although CSR lifted 2% today as well  , maybe some are being very vigilant



Indeed @divs4ever 

A +5% daily rise/gap on Open for a $5 billion dollar Company is not exactly small change .... $250 million rise on their market cap


----------



## divs4ever (26 July 2021)

i didn't say the rise was unimportant  , but was surprised the market moved so strongly   given aluminium production is energy intensive  , and other energy use initiatives  elsewhere


----------



## barney (27 July 2021)

divs4ever said:


> i didn't say the rise was unimportant  , but was surprised the market moved so strongly   given aluminium production is energy intensive  , and other energy use initiatives  elsewhere



All good D-4.   I certainly wasn't trying to indicate anything re your comment.  Sorry if it seemed that way. 

I hadn't noticed the rise on AWC till you mentioned it.  I was just making a general observation on how much "paper" wealth can be generated when a Large-Cap has a decent rise. 

I tend to wander around the Spec end of the market, so a $250 million paper rise in a day is likely multiples of the total market cap of any Stock I follow, lol. That what this little wide-eyed guy was trying to get at    Cheers M8


----------



## divs4ever (27 July 2021)

all is good  , i wasn't rattled

 but was worried others were missing the bigger picture

 i hold several NZ power companies  and noticed  that some of them are trying to cope with an impeding NZ smelter closure

 you have one agenda searching for clean power  and NZ uses  a lot of hydro and geothermal BUT they are closing a smelter  , and you can't tell me NZ wages are higher than Canadian wages
 and now AWC  gets a jump and CSR gets a lesser boost also


----------



## divs4ever (27 July 2021)

ALSO trying to tilt new investment cash   towards  a clean energy agenda  , is NOT very profit effective


----------



## barney (27 July 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS 


*


----------



## barney (28 July 2021)

*HV Stocks - 1.23pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (29 July 2021)

*HV Stocks 12.47pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (30 July 2021)

*12.04pm HV Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (2 August 2021)

*HV Stocks 3.09pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (3 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (4 August 2021)

*4th August after the Close
	

		
			
		

		
	




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (5 August 2021)

*HV Stocks  (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (6 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (9 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)
	

		
			
		

		
	




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (10 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (11 August 2021)

*HV Stocks 12.40pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (12 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (13 August 2021)

*HV Stocks 2.24pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (16 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (17 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (18 August 2021)

*HV Stocks11am *

Bit tough in the trenches at the moment 

*



TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (19 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)





TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (20 August 2021)

*HV Stocks 3.10pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (23 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (24 August 2021)

*HV Stocks (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (25 August 2021)

*HV Stocks 3.50pm*




*TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (26 August 2021)

*HV Stocks  (after the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (30 August 2021)

*HV Stocks 3.50pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (31 August 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 3.18pm*





*TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (1 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 2.02 pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (2 September 2021)

*HV Stocks (at the Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (3 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 3.20pm *




*TOP RISERS*


----------



## barney (6 September 2021)

*1.40pm*




*TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (7 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (post Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (8 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (Post Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (9 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 12.30pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (10 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 11.45am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (13 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 3.20pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (14 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 2.35pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (15 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 1.45pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (16 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (post Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (17 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (post Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (20 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks Midday  (lots of sunburn today)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (21 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 11.20am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (22 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (post Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (23 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 10.42am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (24 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 11.50am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (27 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (28 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks (post Close)




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (29 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 2.45 pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (30 September 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 12.16pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (1 October 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 12.50pm




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (4 October 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 11am




TOP RISERS



*


----------



## barney (5 October 2021)

*High Volume Stocks 11am




TOP RISERS


*


----------



## barney (6 October 2021)

*12.30pm *(Will include both the Best and Worst performing Stocks from now on)

*




*


----------



## barney (7 October 2021)

*10.30am





*


----------



## barney (8 October 2021)

*3.20 pm





*


----------



## barney (11 October 2021)

*1 pm





*


----------



## barney (12 October 2021)

*4.20 pm





*


----------



## barney (14 October 2021)

Forgot to hit the "Post" button for yesterday Doh! ... Data gone unfortunately.




Todays (after the Close)


----------



## barney (15 October 2021)

*Midday





*


----------



## barney (18 October 2021)

*After the Close





*


----------



## barney (19 October 2021)

*11.30am





*


----------



## barney (20 October 2021)

*1.12 pm





*


----------



## barney (21 October 2021)

*11.15am





*


----------



## barney (22 October 2021)

*4 pm





*


----------



## barney (25 October 2021)

*12.20 pm





*


----------



## barney (26 October 2021)

*3.10 pm






*


----------



## barney (27 October 2021)

*10.40 am





*


----------



## barney (28 October 2021)

*Close (4.20pm)





*


----------



## barney (29 October 2021)

*12.50 pm Friday 29th October






*


----------



## barney (1 November 2021)

*2.15pm





*


----------



## barney (2 November 2021)

*Close (Melbourne Cup)





*


----------



## barney (3 November 2021)

*2.40pm





*


----------



## barney (4 November 2021)

*Post Close





*


----------



## barney (5 November 2021)

*2.30pm






*


----------



## barney (8 November 2021)

*10.30am





*


----------



## barney (9 November 2021)

*Late after Close  





*


----------



## barney (10 November 2021)

*Late (Close)







*


----------



## barney (11 November 2021)

*Close







*


----------



## barney (12 November 2021)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 November 2021)

How sad to have one in both the *+ *and the *- *columns

(but only one of each)


----------



## barney (12 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> How sad to have one in both the *+ *and the *- *columns




Know the feeling D/F , lol


----------



## barney (15 November 2021)

*After the Close *(Fancy seeing PNR in the Top Stocks column. Rare occurrence) 

*




*


----------



## barney (16 November 2021)

*2.30pm Tuesday





*


----------



## barney (17 November 2021)

*5 pm (Close)





*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 November 2021)

Thanks @barney 

It is always a relief to see stocks I have exited plummet and holds rise. A valuable service to ASF. It may change tomorrow of course.

Thanks.

gg


----------



## barney (17 November 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks @barney
> 
> It is always a relief to see stocks I have exited plummet and holds rise. A valuable service to ASF. It may change tomorrow of course.
> 
> ...



Thanks Garps


----------



## barney (18 November 2021)




----------



## barney (19 November 2021)




----------



## barney (22 November 2021)




----------



## barney (23 November 2021)




----------



## barney (24 November 2021)




----------



## barney (25 November 2021)

*(CLOSE)*


----------



## barney (26 November 2021)

*(Close)





*


----------



## barney (29 November 2021)

*(Close)





*


----------



## barney (30 November 2021)

*(Close)

View attachment 133548
*


----------



## barney (30 November 2021)

Oops about yesterday ... Forgot to hit the "Post" button.  The Volume attachment showed as a link but the Top Stocks is now lost in cyberspace.
*
Today:





*


----------



## barney (1 December 2021)




----------



## barney (2 December 2021)

*(CLOSE)





*


----------



## barney (3 December 2021)

*(CLOSE)





*


----------



## barney (7 December 2021)




----------



## barney (8 December 2021)

*3.20pm





*


----------



## barney (9 December 2021)

*1.50pm Thursday 9th December





*


----------



## barney (10 December 2021)

*CLOSE*


----------



## barney (13 December 2021)

*2.15 pm





*


----------



## barney (14 December 2021)

*4.50pm





*


----------



## barney (15 December 2021)

*3.20pm





*


----------



## barney (16 December 2021)

*(CLOSE)





*


----------



## barney (17 December 2021)

*1.30 pm





*


----------



## barney (20 December 2021)

*CLOSE





*


----------



## barney (21 December 2021)

*2.35pm





*


----------



## barney (22 December 2021)

*CLOSE





*


----------



## barney (23 December 2021)

*CLOSE





*


----------



## barney (24 December 2021)

*3pm





*


----------



## barney (31 December 2021)

Will be back on the treadmill and posting Top Stocks etc once we get into the New Year. Good trading to all in 2022


----------



## barney (11 February 2022)

2pm.


----------



## barney (14 February 2022)




----------



## barney (15 February 2022)

11.45am


----------



## barney (17 February 2022)

After the Close.


----------



## barney (18 February 2022)

After the Close (4.45pm)


----------



## barney (21 February 2022)

Close:


----------



## barney (22 February 2022)

4pm


----------



## barney (23 February 2022)

3pm


----------



## barney (25 February 2022)

Post Close


----------



## barney (28 February 2022)

3.50pm


----------



## barney (2 March 2022)

After the Close


----------



## barney (3 March 2022)

Late: Post Close.


----------



## barney (4 March 2022)

4pm


----------



## barney (7 March 2022)

After the Close


----------



## barney (8 March 2022)

Late post Close.


----------



## barney (9 March 2022)

Post CLOSE.


----------



## barney (11 March 2022)

Post CLOSE


----------



## barney (13 March 2022)

Weekly results for 7th-11th March


----------



## barney (14 March 2022)

2.30pm


----------



## barney (16 March 2022)

11.30am


----------



## barney (17 March 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (18 March 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (21 March 2022)

2pm


----------



## barney (22 March 2022)

Late, post CLOSE


----------



## barney (23 March 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 March 2022)

I Give Up! 

What am I supposed to gain from all these tables

Please tell me what "You" and "Others" gain with studying such Data /Tables
It seems all too academic for me!


----------



## barney (23 March 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I Give Up!  What am I supposed to gain from all these tables  Please tell me what "You" and "Others" gain with studying such Data /Tables  It seems all too academic for me!




Lol ....... Academia has little to do with it Captain, but I respect your apparent "frustration"

Go back to the 1st and maybe 2nd pages of the Thread for my motivation for posting this info

I no longer post any of my thoughts as it is up to each punter to see if the info is of any value (plus I don't have time unfortunately)

Basically (in my opinion, and in no particular order of importance)

It is a "SMALL-CAP" thread.   I like small caps; some people find them too hit and miss/risky)

With small-caps ...... VOLUME matters  (sometimes important Volume rears it's head well ahead of a "move"

Worth putting any serious Volume movement Stocks in your watchlist (particularly if there has been little movement for some time)

If the serious Volume is followed by some positive price action (sometimes comes days/weeks later), the Stock maybe worth a "punt" 

The "TOP STOCKS", if inspected, will often show a previous VOLUME spike, and *IF* a first spike is "genuine",

A second and often continued spike will happen further down the track (often after a hefty retracement where Stock can be purchased cheaply, if you perceive it good value) 

So the Thread is simply a chart of "potential" small-cap candidates. Many will meander endlessly, often never to be seen again

But occasionally, you will find a diamond in the rough

If all that becalms your ship and gives you the doldrums, then perhaps accumulating CBA and BHP in the downturns may be a better option.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 March 2022)

Thank-you Barney

I promise not to bite the hand that feeds me again


----------



## Ann (23 March 2022)

I have just discovered volume spikes, you are clearly miles ahead of me @barney. Captain Chaza simply reads the charts and rides the waves, not all of us are as talented as the good Captain!


----------



## barney (24 March 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Thank-you Barney
> 
> I promise not to bite the hand that feeds me again



All good Captain and good trading to you  

@Ann mentions you are a chart/wave trader?  Elliott Wave??


----------



## barney (24 March 2022)

Close:


----------



## barney (25 March 2022)

3pm


----------



## barney (28 March 2022)

12.20pm


----------



## barney (29 March 2022)

Close:


----------



## barney (30 March 2022)

2.15pm


----------



## barney (31 March 2022)

4pm


----------



## barney (1 April 2022)

2.10pm


----------



## barney (4 April 2022)

2.20pm


----------



## barney (5 April 2022)

3.15pm


----------



## barney (6 April 2022)

2.20pm


----------



## barney (7 April 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (8 April 2022)

1.45pm


----------



## barney (12 April 2022)

Close:


----------



## barney (13 April 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (19 April 2022)

2pm


----------



## barney (20 April 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (21 April 2022)

3.45pm


----------



## barney (26 April 2022)

3pm


----------



## barney (27 April 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (28 April 2022)

3.30pm


----------



## barney (29 April 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (2 May 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (3 May 2022)

3.50pm


----------



## barney (4 May 2022)

3.50pm


----------



## barney (5 May 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (6 May 2022)

Midday:


----------



## barney (9 May 2022)

11am


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2022)

the pointy end of the market is getting crushed today. Quite a few falling knives; in fact, most of the cutlery drawer is spilling out!

*Risk Off* and into defensives. Will be interesting if you post a 4:10 summary, today,  @barney


----------



## barney (9 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the pointy end of the market is getting crushed today. Quite a few falling knives; in fact, most of the cutlery drawer is spilling out!
> 
> *Risk Off* and into defensives. Will be interesting if you post a 4:10 summary, today,  @barney



Thanks for the continued input/observations @Dona Ferentes 

The info I copy/paste on this thread is for Small Caps so the big end of town may show a different slant of course.

I always find when the Spec end gets smashed across the board, life is not good   (and that is where I reside)

With that in mind, my own account is down over *$41K* at the close today     (Not good)  (Sausages for dinner tonight!)

(Lucky it's not "**** on a stick, and pumpkin" as Carl Barren has suggested in the past, lol!)


I will post the CLOSE Small caps data in a second just for reference, in case there is something of note worth watching.


----------



## barney (9 May 2022)

CLOSE data for comparison    Cheers.


----------



## huey_syd (9 May 2022)

barney said:


> Thanks for the continued input/observations @Dona Ferentes
> 
> The info I copy/paste on this thread is for Small Caps so the big end of town may show a different slant of course.
> 
> ...




Ouch, that hurts, a lot ! But it was a blood bath and pretty much everyone one the ASX lost, I'd guess, me included.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 May 2022)

barney said:


> The info I copy/paste on this thread is for Small Caps so the big end of town may show a different slant of course.
> 
> I always find when the Spec end gets smashed across the board, life is not good   (and that is where I reside)
> 
> With that in mind, my own account is down over *$41K* at the close today



Small caps are where the volatility is. Anything that pays a dividend seemed to slip 2-3% in line with the market, but the pain is in the smaller end,. Similar to you,_ In toto_ I dropped 46K notionally. And that's after positioning for this; it's just that I sold off the rats but got left with (too many of) the mice.


----------



## barney (10 May 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (11 May 2022)

1pm


----------



## barney (12 May 2022)

1.20pm


----------



## eskys (12 May 2022)

My grain trail looks like a pile of dung. Will I see that on your list tomorrow, barney?


----------



## barney (13 May 2022)

1.15pm


----------



## Telamelo (13 May 2022)

barney said:


> 1.15pm
> 
> View attachment 141577
> 
> ...



Thanks @barney for your ongoing contribution/posts here as appreciate it.

Hopefully the likes of say a TUL  (I think you've got/hold) may multi-bag for us in the near future (finger's crossed).


----------



## barney (13 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Thanks @barney for your ongoing contribution/posts here as appreciate it.
> 
> Hopefully the likes of say a TUL  (I think you've got/hold) may multi-bag for us in the near future (finger's crossed).



Thanks M8 ... Just a small contribution on my part.  Don't get as much time as I'd like to post at the moment, so throwing up the daily "stats" is a simple quick reference for ASF surfers  


Yeah I do hold a few handfuls of TUL ...... definitely back on track the last few days


----------



## barney (16 May 2022)

1pm


----------



## barney (17 May 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (18 May 2022)

3.30pm


----------



## barney (19 May 2022)

3.15pm


----------



## barney (20 May 2022)

Late Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (23 May 2022)

1pm


----------



## barney (24 May 2022)

6pm post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (25 May 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (26 May 2022)

3.45pm


----------



## barney (27 May 2022)

12.25pm


----------



## barney (30 May 2022)

7pm


----------



## barney (31 May 2022)

11pm


----------



## barney (1 June 2022)

3.40pm


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

Lithium stocks smashed


----------



## barney (2 June 2022)

4.10pm


----------



## barney (3 June 2022)

2.40pm


----------



## barney (6 June 2022)

4pm


----------



## barney (7 June 2022)

2pm


----------



## barney (8 June 2022)

7.50pm


----------



## barney (9 June 2022)

3pm


----------



## barney (10 June 2022)

12.50pm


----------



## barney (14 June 2022)

3.30pm


----------



## peter2 (14 June 2022)

After such a large dump day it may be worth keeping an eye on the few stocks that closed higher than their open on above average volume. 
Some of the ones that interest me today are;

*Speculative:* *AAU, AMN, A1M, ERM, PNV
MC/LC:* *ALL, CPU, CXO, DDR, LKE, LYC, PLS*


----------



## barney (15 June 2022)

10.30am


----------



## barney (17 June 2022)

11.20am


----------



## barney (20 June 2022)

1.30pm


----------



## barney (21 June 2022)

11.30am


----------



## barney (22 June 2022)

12.30pm


----------



## JohnDe (22 June 2022)

barney said:


> 12.30pm
> 
> View attachment 143175
> 
> ...




Resource market


----------



## barney (23 June 2022)

12.05pm


----------



## barney (24 June 2022)

11.20am


----------



## barney (27 June 2022)

6pm post CLOSE


----------



## barney (28 June 2022)

3.40pm


----------



## Captain_Chaza (28 June 2022)

barney said:


> 3.40pm
> 
> View attachment 143390
> 
> ...



Ahoy there Sea-Cadet Barney
I love your work!

I note that you took this  reading at 3.40pm
The CLOSE ( ie: Closing Auction)  is what this day's performance is all about)
Middle-Day Sightings are just Intra-day battles between Weak Holders and Strong Holders 

The winner of the day is considered the winner of the CLOSING AUCTION PRICE
To the  Technical Analyst this is All Important as It is usually also the point of most Volume

It would be great if you can respect the Closing Auction Prices as a fixture

Intra-day sightings are  also very interesting and I enjoy them all

I Thank You Heaps for your Input!


----------



## barney (29 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> It would be great if you can respect the Closing Auction Prices as a fixture  Intra-day sightings are  also very interesting and I enjoy them all
> 
> I Thank You Heaps for your Input!




Thanks for the suggestion Captain.  I will endeavour to post a "Closing" post as you request.  Time permitting I may still throw up an intraday list as that can often be a good lead in for anyone with a day trading preference. 

Ideally I would like to post a couple of updates per day but unfortunately I'm often not near a computer during the day in recent times. Leave it with me and I see what I can do.  Appreciate the input


----------



## barney (29 June 2022)

1pm  (Intraday update)


----------



## barney (29 June 2022)

After the Close (Wednesday 29th)


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 June 2022)

barney said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Captain.  I will endeavour to post a "Closing" post as you request.  Time permitting I may still throw up an intraday list as that can often be a good lead in for anyone with a day trading preference.
> 
> Ideally I would like to post a couple of updates per day but unfortunately I'm often not near a computer during the day in recent times. Leave it with me and I see what I can do.  Appreciate the input






barney said:


> After the Close (Wednesday 29th)
> 
> View attachment 143443
> 
> ...



The first table VOLUME is useless IMHO and a waist of your and my time
I would like to know if anyone finds this table USEFUL?
and WHY if they do?
 1 million shares @ 0.01c = $10,000 for a full day's Trading Volume
*I call this Sailing in Puddles *
ie; they  are NOT "LIQUID" IMHO for my pockets

But more importantly they can be almost IMPOSSIBLE to SELL when the time comes

*"Safety at Sea is Paramount"*

The definition of Share Trading IMHO is being able to buy and sell at your whim 
Not months later when a few buyers brave these treacherous waters for a small punt

And BTW 
Volume appears in your Second Table
Who needs any more than this table


----------



## barney (30 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> The first table VOLUME is useless IMHO and a waist of your and my time  I would like to know if anyone finds this table USEFUL?
> 1 million shares @ 0.01c = $10,000 for a full day's Trading Volume
> And BTW  Volume appears in your Second Table Who needs any more than this table




I'm not sure I fully understand the essence of the problem Captain but I am happy to eliminate info of no value, if possible. 

Are you meaning the "VOLUME" Stocks are of no/little use given their lack of liquidity?  If so, I agree that some/many of them are illiquid, but not all.  

The list is generated from a Spec/Small Cap algorithm so there will always be some (often the bulk thereof, lol)  literal "penny dreadfuls"  who make the list, yet as you point out, should not get a second glance.

Just to clarify, the Stocks presented in the daily Lists are *not* chosen by myself.    ie. I have no input into the Lists generated. 

My initial posts on the Thread gave more detail on how I might use the info, but also pointed out that an overwhelming number of Stocks which present in the Lists, can immediately be "culled' with a quick/simple eye ball test. 

Its a bit like going through the junk at a garage sale ... you have to dig through the trash to occasionally find the diamond in the rough

Without going into all the possible Filters that could be applied, and in line with your thoughts,  two of the most obvious filters which would strike out many Stocks immediately would be:

The Total Dollar Value of the daily trades should be above "X" $ amount (each punter will have their own thresholds),

Or the relative dollar value of daily trades is high enough in relation to the Stocks Market Cap to warrant further investigation.

The reason why I thought both "Lists" still warrant posting (even if only randomly/occasionally of any value), is With Specs, Volume and Price appreciation are often found at completely different times on a Chart, but sometimes "early Volume" can give a heads up for future price action.

I have to admit, it is a very inexact science at best and the majority of the time, Spec lists will be nothing more than digging up weeds.

So basically most of the time it will be:   Filter, Cull and/or Disregard. Finding 1 or 2 nuggets a year can make the effort worthwhile though.

Again, appreciate the input.  If I have not answered your suggestions adequately, please feel free to discuss further. Cheers M8.


----------



## barney (30 June 2022)

5pm (post CLOSE)


----------



## barney (2 July 2022)

Based on @Captain_Chaza  's observations, I am going to alter the Volume Stocks data pasted each day a little.

Instead of pasting the full list, only the Stocks with Market Caps of around $200 million or less will be shown

Given it is meant to highlight "smallcaps", that seems appropriate.  Obviously the standard eye ball test and personal filters will need to be applied to cull the trash.

Also, the "TOP STOCK" data will only include the "positive" Stocks from now on but with no Market Cap restriction.

WEEKLY wrap of Stocks below:


----------



## barney (4 July 2022)

($200 million or less Market Cap)






2.15pm


----------



## barney (5 July 2022)

3.50pm  (Less than $200 million Market Cap)


----------



## barney (5 July 2022)

Why are you sad @Captain_Chaza


----------



## barney (6 July 2022)

Just for the point of the exercise and trying to clarify how I might use some of the *"Volume"* data which is posted.

The data in itself provides nothing more than questions as to whether any further research may be warranted.

I am currently fully invested so I am not particularly looking for more "Specs with potential", but that was what I had in mind when originally posting the data which I myself would often look at.

With that all said, below will hopefully be a very rough and quickly set up spreadsheet with today's "Volume" Stocks under approx $200 Million Market Cap to demonstrate basically what I am babbling about.

Personally I was/am more interested in the *VERY low Market Cap Stocks* of less than $20 million, but that is up to each punter to determine their areas of interest.

So in the rough look Chart below, I initially look for various things of interest:

*Cash on hand; 
Cash on hand in relation to Market Cap;
Charts *(I like charts that have been punished but showing some signs of possible revival off recent lows);
*Sector* (I like Mining Stocks but not Financial or Energy Specs);
*Volume* in relation to normal and market cap (Increase in Volume relative to price action is always a tell tale of something going on);
*News/Announcements *which precede or post"cede" Volume or price action.

As an example today *RC1 chart went ballistic of recent lows* off the back of some "apparently" stellar RC drill results. At face value the results look fantastic, but a closer look indicates (to me), that the strikes are VERY "nuggetty"

Nuggetty Gold is obviously not a bad thing, but many times the follow up drilling around nuggetty deposits is far less spectacular.

Couple that, with the price spike coming off an obviously distressed Chart, then I would *put a strike* through RC1 with no further research at this point, or at least till the initial Chart euphoria wears off and perhaps some more results come to hand.

That is just one example, but in reality, it took me 20 seconds to cull that Stock from any further current research, and that is the concept of how I would use the data posted.  Others may or may not find the data useful at all, particularly if Specs are of little interest.

Cheers, and hopefully that helps or makes some sense. (Please click to expand below.  Stocks either get a NAH or a possible further research if showing signs of potential)


----------



## divs4ever (6 July 2022)

barney said:


> Just for the point of the exercise and trying to clarify how I might use some of the *"Volume"* data which is posted.
> 
> The data in itself provides nothing more than questions as to whether any further research may be warranted.
> 
> ...





 i normally look at spikes in volume as a potential exit ( or reduce ) opportunity if i hold that share


----------



## barney (6 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i normally look at spikes in volume as a potential exit ( or reduce ) opportunity if i hold that share



Yeah I agree D-4, High Range High Volume "bars" are definitely a time to get nimble for a possible change of direction. Ultra high Volume even more so, whether at tops, or bottoms.

Re Spec Stocks and the concept of this Thread, apart from the Top Stocks idea, my motivation was about looking for "Bottoms" that suddenly become influenced by "unorthodox" Volume.

I'm the first to agree, as @Captain_Chaza points out, that the vast majority of any of the "Volume Stock" data presented in the last dozens of posts, is of little benefit to anyone.

What occasionally does present however, is a diamond in the rough, where that "unusual" Volume gives a heads up to something about to happen, hopefully not too far down the track.

It is a very inexact science, but hopefully the Thread/info prompts some form of questioning from punters who perhaps have never thought about how Volume/price action interacts. 

Certainly not trying to preach to the converted so to speak  Cheers M8, appreciate the input.


----------



## barney (6 July 2022)

After the CLOSE: (< $200M market cap)


----------



## barney (7 July 2022)

3.56pm


----------



## barney (8 July 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (11 July 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (12 July 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (13 July 2022)

In response to @Dona Ferentes noting the 50% increase in RMY yesterday, a look at the Chart/announcements showed a couple of possible flags.

The gaps off the lows on 28th and 30th June were potential "punter" indicators for Spec hunters, given the recent Director buying, but definitely a high risk trade given the chart direction prior.

RMY did not show up in any of the regular smallcap Volume scans in prior days, but would have shown up in a (private) scan on percentage Volume increase on the 30th June (2 days before the gap up yesterday)

I thought about including Director Buying in this thread as well, but more often than not, it leads to nothing in the short term.  Sometimes it can be a pre-cursor for a move a month or so down the track however.  In this case the Director purchased $162,000 of Stock at almost double to price of the recent Lows.    

With all that said, the Chart of RMY is below, plus I will post the recent Director Buying in the small caps just for reference.


----------



## barney (13 July 2022)

Director Trades are generally red herrings, and often lead to further price drops,  but occasionally there might be some Volume worth noting.

Last 3 weeks of data only:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2022)

and often a bit after the fact, if several tranches are taken up. Plus a few days to get the notice filed, I think


----------



## barney (13 July 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (14 July 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

3.55pm


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 July 2022)

barney said:


> 3.55pm
> 
> View attachment 144123
> 
> ...



So close to the  "Close" but of no use to me for Daily comparisons and more importantly for Weekly comparisons
I am very sad


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> So close to the  "Close" but of no use to me for Daily comparisons and more importantly for Weekly comparisons
> I am very sad




@Captain_Chaza - @barney does this on a volunteer basis for the benefit of those who visit ASF. If you do not get anything out of it, then fine, but to complain about something someone does selflessly for free is very poor form in my opinion.


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> So close to the  "Close" but of no use to me for Daily comparisons and more importantly for Weekly comparisons
> I am very sad



I understand your point Captain.  I still think updating the list during the day, then doing a Close of Trade would be even better, but unfortunately I still work X amount during the day and my access to a computer can be a bit random (self employed)

In my previous eye balling of the Lists, I found that both the "Volume" and "Top Stocks"  tended to remain very similar after the morning trading, unless there was a Price Sensitive Announcement on another un-listed Stock.  

For that reason, I pretty sure you will find the majority of the Stocks listed anytime from mid afternoon and the Close will be almost identical to the Lists that present after the Close.

I currently don't day trade Specs (accumulate 85% of the time if I buy), but by posting before the Close, those interested in taking a position based on what they see in the Lists, still have the option to do so, but a List posted after the Close does not give them that option so to speak.  In reality, I doubt anyone is using my Lists for their day trading exploits, but it was a consideration I thought about nonetheless

In saying all that, I do appreciate your point given how you can see how using the data as perhaps an ongoing/weekly etc reference, and with that in mind, will try and do a Post-Close List for each day if and when I can.  I will also try and remember to do an end of  week update ( I am a little forgetful sometimes though, so a pre apology if I miss/forget, lol) 

So from now on I will (time and computer availability permitting);

Hopefully post a "Volume" and "Top Stocks" update at some point during trading hours, and/or ...

Then post a "Top Stocks" List after the CLOSE  as an end of day reference (That will have to be over 20 minutes post Close as the data is 20 minutes delayed)

Cheers.


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> @Captain_Chaza - @barney does this on a volunteer basis for the benefit of those who visit ASF.




Thanks @Joe Blow . I appreciate your support.  I do now understand better what the Captain (@Captain_Chaza)  was eluding to with his previous posts, so no problem from my end.

The purpose of the Thread was always meant to present a portion of data which might entice ASF "surfers" to re-visit the site if the Small Cap space is of interest.  I am more than happy to try and present the data in a better way if it is useful, and happy to accept advice opinions on how to do that.

Cheers and I hope everything is ticking along with yourself Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2022)

barney said:


> Thanks @Joe Blow . I appreciate your support.  I do now understand better what the Captain (@Captain_Chaza)  was eluding to with his previous posts, so no problem from my end.
> 
> The purpose of the Thread was always meant to present a portion of data which might entice ASF "surfers" to re-visit the site if the Small Cap space is of interest.  I am more than happy to try and present the data in a better way if it is useful, and happy to accept advice opinions on how to do that.
> 
> Cheers and I hope everything is ticking along with yourself Joe.




All good here @barney. Hope you are fine also.

Regarding my previous post, it bothers me when I see the volunteer work of others criticised rather than appreciation being shown. Suggestions are always good, but they should be constructive. Thanks again for your efforts. I know this thread is appreciated by many.


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> I know this thread is appreciated by many.




All good thanks Joe.  No problem between me and the Captain.    I am an ex sailor as well, so we could probably chew the fat over a few untimely capsizes, lol.    Cheers M8.


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

As mentioned above, the List is post CLOSE (plus at least 20 minutes so data is complete) "Top Stocks" only;  No Volume List. 

Worth noting again that the data/Volumes on the Top Stocks is also from the ASX only, so no Chi-X Volume.  I have found when I have checked the Chi-X in the past, the "relative" Volume between the ASX is similar percentage with or without Chi-X.


----------



## divs4ever (15 July 2022)

as a person who does not ( intentionally ) trade  i see your posts as indications  of what might be interesting to research further  ( say , over the weekend ), sadly the days of 'reverse take-overs seem to be over  ( when such indications  might have been extremely useful )

cheers and thanks for the time and effort


----------



## Captain_Chaza (15 July 2022)

barney said:


> As mentioned above, the List is post CLOSE (plus at least 20 minutes so data is complete) "Top Stocks" only;  No Volume List.
> 
> Worth noting again that the data/Volumes on the Top Stocks is also from the ASX only, so no Chi-X Volume.  I have found when I have checked the Chi-X in the past, the "relative" Volume between the ASX is similar percentage with or without Chi-X.
> 
> View attachment 144126



Many thanks Sea-Cadet Officer Barney
At least these figures line up with my Charts
AND 
Heads are going to roll /walk the plank
We do not have any one of these little  beauties presented to the wind 
on the Good Ship *"HMAS Ship of Fools"
Not One!

*


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> cheers and thanks for the time and effort




Cheers to you also @divs4ever ...  and thanks for the input

Speaking of "take-over" targets, you and many others are way more in tune with larger cap Stocks than I will ever be. 

Do you have any idea why NIB Stock (NHF) has been so strong in the current climate?

My wife owns a few NHF and I semi-jokingly suggested that they may be a take-over target given their recent performance.

I remember many years back, I predicted a couple of takeovers based on price action alone (Repco was one I think, from memory)

I know little about NHF, but I am curious, is it a possible take over target??  And who would be the suitor?


----------



## barney (15 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Heads are going to roll /walk the plank
> We do not have any one of these little  beauties presented to the wind




I agree Captain ..... picking one of these little fellas is generally a very sparse and "lonely" exercise

As a fellow sailor could I perhaps liken it to Australia 2 winning the America's Cup back in 1983 (seems like a couple of years ago!)

I wonder what odds we could have gotten on Aus 2 prior to the competition, and even during 

Its easy to cull the wanna-be Spec's most of the time, and it only takes a couple of minutes

Occasionally, something will pop up which defies the norm, and/or logic, lol.

If I had to state one "indicator" which I believe makes a Spec worth researching, 

It is a "healthy" Cash to Market Cap ratio.  

It is rare for a Spec to be "cash positive", but it does happen, and it is probably my major yeah/nah decision on whether to research further. 


Back when I started the Thread, I was still actively looking for Stocks which may have fitted the mold so to speak.

I was buying VML back when it had more cash on hand than its total Market Cap, plus there have been a couple of other good performers over time.

If the Lists promote research which finds 1 "good" Spec stock per year, or even every 2 years (assuming punters are much younger than me and can afford even more patience, lol)

Then, it will/could/can be a potentially valuable exercise.

Cheers.


----------



## divs4ever (15 July 2022)

barney said:


> Cheers to you also @divs4ever ...  and thanks for the input
> 
> Speaking of "take-over" targets, you and many others are way more in tune with larger cap Stocks than I will ever be.
> 
> ...



i have avoided  health insurance stocks  , tackling the exposure  from  the super fund ( providers ) and trust fund ( providers )  , who basically resell health insurance as a bolt-on  . and PFP ( for when the health system  fails the patient )

 however since  the ( international ) pension funds  are picking the cream of the utilities and infrastructure companies ( stocks like AST , SKI , SYD  , arguably CWN if you look at it as a money laundromat )  .. NHF as a take-over target  becomes possible  , but who will be the predator  , the ACCC  will probably frown on  MPL throwing in an offer  ,  MQG a tiny chance ( at least MQG understands the risk v. investment game ) , now Buffet understands the insurance/investment game as well  , but are the numbers attractive ??

  IAG  and QBE  are probably neck deep in distractions  , and SUN looks to be restructuring   , so i would argue a lower  chance currently

 on the left-field side  would NHF become the predator  and try to expand during wider weakness  ,  there are some smaller health-related companies out there


----------



## barney (18 July 2022)

Post CLOSE:

NB Volume Stocks are now listed from high to low Market Cap, so "Small Cap" punters can disregard the Stocks at the top of the list.


----------



## barney (19 July 2022)

Post CLOSE: 19th July


----------



## barney (20 July 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 July 2022)

barney said:


> Post CLOSE: 19th July
> 
> View attachment 144283
> 
> ...



What is the point of watching TLS win the highest volume every day and not make a move
I would think it would be best to Sort by highest % move down
and I can promise you we will see the last of TLS on your tables
Just My Opinion LOL!


----------



## barney (21 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> What is the point of watching TLS win the highest volume every day and not make a move
> I would think it would be best to Sort by highest % move down
> and I can promise you we will see the last of TLS on your tables
> Just My Opinion LOL!



Bit cruel on poor old Telstra there Captain, lol 
Actually the big-T has been performing really well since that swing low back on 14th June. 

Interestingly there was a Volume spike on the 14th 15th 16th and 17th June   ... and another above V day today on a wider range bar

Often an indicator that reducing one's holding might soon be a consideration as @divs4ever mentioned a few posts back.


----------



## barney (21 July 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## Captain_Chaza (21 July 2022)

barney said:


> Bit cruel on poor old Telstra there Captain, lol
> Actually the big-T has been performing really well since that swing low back on 14th June.
> 
> Interestingly there was a Volume spike on the 14th 15th 16th and 17th June   ... and another above V day today on a wider range bar
> ...



If TLS is the best you can do with your money and you are  happy then hold on 
I would find it BORING
and probably fall asleep and miss all the warning indicators 
*Even an approaching 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Iceberg!*


----------



## barney (21 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> If TLS is the best you can do with your money and you are  happy then hold on
> I would find it BORING




Agree CC  ........ Haven't looked at TLS for the last 10 years until you mentioned them.

Personally I am far more drawn to a minnow Spec with some reasonable cash in the bank,

And a couple of "deposits" with potential.  

@greggles has sparked my interest in CAZ over the last couple of days. I now watch with interest


----------



## barney (22 July 2022)

Post CLOSE:

Interesting that TLS (even with high Volume today) did not make the VOLUME  LIST @Captain_Chaza  

You obviously have a trading influence we should all perhaps  be aware of   


TBH, the algorithm of this particular site does come into question when TLS (and many others) often makes the LIST of the * "small-caps"* 

Anyway, all that is out of my control, but the bottom line is

*Always check/confirm whatever data you are using* to make Trading decisions; then *double* check!!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 July 2022)

barney said:


> Post CLOSE:
> 
> Interesting that TLS (even with high Volume today) did not make the VOLUME  LIST @Captain_Chaza
> 
> ...




YES! You have got it right
In the days of 2003+++ ++on the "Incredible Charts"Forum
 I was accused of having a seat on the board of every company I recommended because I  had "Insider Information"

This was not True then and has never been True

I am just a Rich Technical Analyst without a seat on any board


----------



## barney (22 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I am just a Rich Technical Analyst without a seat on any board




Indeed Captain, lol

If you are able to "pinch" too tightly into the breeze, the opposition will often question the cut of your Jib!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 July 2022)

barney said:


> Indeed Captain, lol
> 
> If you are able to "pinch" too tightly into the breeze, the opposition will often question the cut of your Jib!



Sorry for asking again but 
I still cannot see any logic in having a dogs' breakfast format in the sorting of the % column


----------



## divs4ever (22 July 2022)

small traders get excited on percentage rises  ( as opposed to tradeable liquidity  , something you can throw $100,000 at and have expectations of a quick , graceful  exit )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (22 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> small traders get excited on percentage rises  ( as opposed to tradeable liquidity  , something you can throw $100,000 at and have expectations of a quick , graceful  exit )



Who are you kidding ,Divs?
Those VOLUME figures are not sorted by Volume or $ Value 
Maybe you are not aware of the popular strategy of ACCUMULATION and DISTRIBUTION


In your wisdom
What "SORT" would suit your trading style the best?


----------



## barney (22 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Sorry for asking again but
> I still cannot see any logic in having a dogs' breakfast format in the sorting of the % column



Unfortunately with this particular site Captain, I am unable to sort the "VOLUME" List by percentage. I can only sort it by dollar amount traded, Volume traded, or the Stock's Market cap.

I've started posting the VOLUME List in order of Market Cap because at least we can just disregard the larger cap Stocks which frequent the List such as TLS as you pointed out.

I only started adding the Volume List as an after thought to the TOP STOCKS List as I thought it might be of interest. Fortunately the Top Stocks is in Percentage from top to bottom

Most of the time, I only glance at the bottom few Stocks on the VOLUME List, looking for a potential "new chum" (Small-cap)

Probably what I should do is post the TOP STOCKS List first, and the VOLUME List second because the V List can essentially be bypassed most of the time.

If of course we get a Stock which winds up on both Lists, it may be more likely worth researching. Cheers.


----------



## divs4ever (23 July 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> Who are you kidding ,Divs?
> Those VOLUME figures are not sorted by Volume or $ Value
> Maybe you are not aware of the popular strategy of ACCUMULATION and DISTRIBUTION
> View attachment 144431
> ...



 opportunities  .. i take opportunities 

 the market  might be awash with rallying stocks flashing  BUY signals  , and i will grab  the day's pariah  ( say BSL , CLV , or BPT  on their bad days  and carefully accumulate when there is hardly another buyer competing with me )

 apart from that a crude and simple channel trade works for me on a couple of stocks  ( QBE and WHC )


----------



## Captain_Chaza (23 July 2022)

barney said:


> Unfortunately with this particular site Captain, I am unable to sort the "VOLUME" List by percentage. I can only sort it by dollar amount traded, Volume traded, or the Stock's Market cap.
> 
> I've started posting the VOLUME List in order of Market Cap because at least we can just disregard the larger cap Stocks which frequent the List such as TLS as you pointed out.
> 
> ...



UNDERSTOOD Many thanks


----------



## barney (25 July 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (26 July 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (26 July 2022)

Sometimes the concept can pay off  

I saw this yesterday and even did a little research on but I am fully invested at the moment so looked no further

1MC was noticeable on the VOLUME list  (25th July)   ie. Higher Volume/No SP movement)





1MC today (26th July): 




I'll take a punt and suggest that based on the Chart this could tickle up a little higher in the short term


----------



## barney (26 July 2022)

Just on 1MC:

Market Cap was only $88M with around +$10M cash in the bank before todays rise ......  Fundamentals were backing up the chart.


----------



## barney (27 July 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (28 July 2022)

CLOSE:

Interestingly, when collecting today's Lists a few minutes ago, I noticed that the Stocks on the VOLUME List are almost ALL positive

This is unusual and may have zero meaning, but worth noting methinks.

My first inclination was to look for "value" positions on overseas Indexes ... if the situation arises


----------



## barney (29 July 2022)

4.01pm


----------



## barney (31 July 2022)

Weekly stats:


----------



## barney (1 August 2022)

Post CLOSE 1st August


----------



## barney (2 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (3 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (4 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (5 August 2022)

Late, post CLOSE 5th August


----------



## barney (8 August 2022)

Late/post CLOSE


----------



## barney (9 August 2022)

Late Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (10 August 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (11 August 2022)

Post CLOSE:


----------



## barney (11 August 2022)

barney said:


> Sometimes the concept can pay off   I saw this yesterday and even did a little research on but I am fully invested at the moment so looked no further
> 
> 1MC was noticeable on the VOLUME list  (25th July)   ie. Higher Volume/No SP movement)
> 
> 1MC today (26th July): I'll take a punt and suggest that *based on the Chart this could tickle up a little higher in the short term*





barney said:


> Just on 1MC:    Market Cap was only $88M with around +$10M cash in the bank before todays rise ......  *Fundamentals were backing up the chart*.




This little battler has been a perfect example of what Volume might be telling us.

The chart/Volume was giving early indications back on the 25th-26th July

Today up 40% ..... I have no available cash to be searching for these at the moment, but this one looked a possibility a couple of weeks ago

The Chart tells the story:   Hopefully someone got a little slice of the pie.


----------



## barney (13 August 2022)

Missed Friday but this is the Weekly wrap-up


----------



## barney (15 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (16 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (17 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (18 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (19 August 2022)

CLOSE/Late: Friday


----------



## barney (20 August 2022)

Weekly results:


----------



## barney (22 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (23 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (24 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (25 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (29 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (30 August 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (31 August 2022)

Wednesday CLOSE:


----------



## barney (1 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (5 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (6 September 2022)

CLOSE: Tuesday 6thSep


----------



## barney (7 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (8 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (9 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (13 September 2022)

Yesterday 12th Sep


----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

Tuesday 13th Sep (Data from Commsec)




Volume (ASX data)


----------



## barney (14 September 2022)

CLOSE


----------



## barney (16 September 2022)

Went to post  yesterdays/Thursday data late last night but site was already down at that time or my Internet was playing up, so we have Friday post CLOSE only.

Probably better watching from the sidelines in the current market anyway unless one is in a position to be fairly nimble


----------



## barney (19 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (20 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (21 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (23 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (26 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (27 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (28 September 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (29 September 2022)

CLOSE


----------



## barney (30 September 2022)

CLOSE Friday


----------



## barney (3 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (4 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (5 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (6 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (7 October 2022)

CLOSE


----------



## barney (10 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (11 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (12 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (13 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (14 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (17 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (18 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (20 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (20 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (21 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (24 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (25 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (26 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (27 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (29 October 2022)

Weekly wrap up.


----------



## barney (31 October 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (1 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (2 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (3 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (4 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (7 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (8 November 2022)

CLOSE


----------



## barney (9 November 2022)

CLOSE


----------



## barney (10 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (11 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (15 November 2022)

CLOSE (Tuesday; missed yesterday)


----------



## barney (17 November 2022)

Wednesday 16th


----------



## barney (17 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (18 November 2022)

Friday CLOSE:


----------



## barney (20 November 2022)

WEEKLY wrap up


----------



## barney (21 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (22 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (23 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (24 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (25 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (28 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (29 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (30 November 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (1 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (2 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (5 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (6 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (7 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (9 December 2022)

CLOSE: Thursday


----------



## barney (9 December 2022)

CLOSE Friday


----------



## barney (12 December 2022)

CLOSE (Late)


----------



## barney (13 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (14 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (15 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (17 December 2022)

Weekly wrap (+ and -)


----------



## barney (19 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (20 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (21 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (22 December 2022)

CLOSE:


----------



## barney (23 December 2022)

CLOSE


----------



## debtfree (23 December 2022)

Thanks @barney, appreciate all your work. Merry Christmas and enjoy the break.


----------



## divs4ever (23 December 2022)

debtfree said:


> Thanks @barney, appreciate all your work. Merry Christmas and enjoy the break.



absolutely +1 

 good  work barney

thanks


----------



## barney (24 December 2022)

debtfree said:


> Thanks @barney, appreciate all your work. Merry Christmas and enjoy the break.





divs4ever said:


> absolutely +1  good  work barney thanks



You guys are too kind. It is just a small input from me compared to yourselves and many others, but thank you for the thoughts. Hope you and others have a great Christmas break, and lets hope we can all pick a few winners next year!


----------



## divs4ever (25 December 2022)

barney said:


> You guys are too kind. It is just a small input from me compared to yourselves and many others, but thank you for the thoughts. Hope you and others have a great Christmas break, and lets hope we can all pick a few winners next year!



little things sometimes have nice rewards 

 on a different forum a member once  spotted a move on BCT  now most were looking to jump in , but i was looking for a graceful exit 
14.5 cents in 2014  was swapped into PPK ( @  71 cents ) and sold @ $1.10 , and that cash went into NHC @ $2.85 which i still hold today 

 not sheep-stations  but much better than still holding BCT today , one well-timed alert can be enough 

 cheers  and good luck


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 December 2022)

Thanks @barney for dropping in the movers and shakers, on a daily basis. Merry Christmas to you, may you be blessed with opportunities  and the time to enjoy  them.


----------

